# Milton's 1st Annual Sheepshead Tournament



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry for the late news but wanted everyone to know that we are having our 1st Annual Sheepshead Tournament! Starting Jan 1st - Feb 28th 2015.
Visit our Facebook Page for more details and rules.
https://www.facebook.com/castaway.bait.tackle?ref=hl

It is a little different, fish can be Caught By: Rod& Reel, Gig, or Bow fishing.

This is the first Saltwater Tournament For Milton, Hoping for a Great Turn Out For Further Tournaments in the Future!!

Thanks For Reading!!!

Castaway Bait & Tackle
3689 Avalon Blvd
Milton, FL 32583


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If it was just Rod n Reel id be in


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

As of Today No Fish Has been Weighed!! Several are Entered in the tournament


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

you can keep up with the tournament on our facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/castaway.bait.tackle?ref=hl

1st Place Fish on 1/18/15 is 6.6 LBS!!!!


----------

